# How to Prepare?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I first want to say that Smokey is fine. I for some reason have been thinking about that time and how hard it will be. He will be my first pet that I have had for a long time to die. He has been with me for 15 years so far and has saved me twice. Anytime I think about that time I start bawling as if he is already gone. I don't know why I do this to myself. I know the time will come someday wheather it we a couple years from now or be suddon. It is hard to explain what he is to me. I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for him. He is like my other half I won't feel anything when he is gone. I will be empty. Thinking about it now I feel like I will die without him. I don't know how I am going to handle it. I had a dream of me in the vet about to put him to sleep then me having a panic attack and having to go to the hospital. It just scares me that when it happens I will change. A big part of me will die that day. I am trying to think about it now to prepare me for that day, so in saying that I have picked out his urn and the poem. I hope no one thinks bad of me for thinking about this now when Smokey is just fine. I just want to hear how other people have handled the death of their dog. Thanks. Here is a link to the urn.

Paws On My Heart Cherry Photo Urn - Engravable
and the poem that will go on the right side is this. You can also find it at the bottom of the link above.

*If tears could build a stairway*
If tears could build a stairway
And memories were a lane
We would walk right up to Heaven
And bring you back again
No farewell words were spoken
No time to say goodbye
You were gone before we knew it
And only God knows why
Our hearts still ache in sadness
And secret tears still flow
What it meant to lose you
No one will ever know
But now we know you want us
To mourn for you no more
To remember all the happy times
Life still has much in store
Since you'll never be forgotten
We pledge to you today
A hallowed place within our hearts
Is where you'll always stay


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think badly of you because you love your dog and will miss him desperately when he's gone. Since he is a senior it makes sense to make the preparations that you have so you don't have to think about it at the time he passes away. Maybe talk to your vet and see if they'll come to your house if he must be put down- that way you don't have to worry about that horrible trip to the office.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is an idea. I never thought a vet would do it at your house. That's something I freak about is going to the vet office and saying bye there on a cold table with strangers around. I just know when I talk about the urn or the poem to my family they ask me why I am thinking about it and if I want him to die or somthing since I'm thinking about it. We just moved so I don't havr a vet yet, but I want to get a good one since it will probably be his last vet. I am glad I found the urn I did. The stairway to heaven is perfect. Its exactly how I feel which makes me cry when I read it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

frillint1 said:


> I hope no one thinks bad of me for thinking about this now when Smokey is just fine. I just want to hear how other people have handled the death of their dog.


First of all, if Smokey is fine... don't think about it. Enjoy him! No sense in fretting about his eventual death while he's still alive and doing well, but I understand your feelings, sometimes it's hard not to think about when our pets start getting older.

Just know that when the time comes, it will be much harder for you than it will be for him, because he won't be anticipating it. Keep him comfortable and happy. If you're sad, he will know, but won't understand why.

Also know that, when the time comes, you will be faced with a decision for which there is no "right" answer. Every time one of my pets passes, I feel guilty no matter what I do. If I make a decision to spare my pet suffering, I feel guilty wondering if I ended it too soon. If I keep my pet with me as long as possible, I feel guilty wondering if I put him through unnecessary suffering. It just plain sucks, no matter what you do, and you have to allow yourself to grieve just like you would for any other family member. :hugs:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Freestep I could not have said it better. We all have been down this road, when the time comes try to remember the happy times and that you were blessed with 15 plus years. You have given your pup a wonderful life, enjoy the senior years.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am trying so hard to not think about it. I never thought about feeling guilty no matter what I did at that time, but thinking about it your right I will no matter what decision I make. Being sad around him is somthing I need to stop. He is happy he has his favorite orthopedic bed in the living room and another bed in the bedroom, I got him new food and water bowls that are elevated off the floor so he does not have to bend down far to eat or drink. I always lay a blanket on the floor next to me while I'm on the couch since he is not allowed on the couch. He is such a good boy.

He loves kids have had 11 grandkids playing on him and pettinf him pulling on him and he just lays there. My boyfriends daughter loves to try and get him to do tricks, but when she calls him he gets up and comes to me and she gets sad wondering why he won't come to her. Her favorite trick is closeing the cabinets. She does get super excited when smokey does a trick for her and she always wants to give smokey his night night treat. He loves cats and loves my guinea pigs and is a great mouse killer lol


----------

